# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  New Del City Community Center

## Redskin 70

Was in there Friday night for the Tree lighting..............It was a beautiful up grade  from the old 1960's look.
I was really impressed with all the effort and detail that went into it.
You can tell it was a professional job.

The sound system is really state of the art.
I also noticed they covered the center court yard so outside events can occur there.


And the landscapeing along  the south side.  WOW.............

----------


## Thunder

Are you talking about the Christmas lights or the overall remodeling?  The landscaping is so-so...not grand.  I haven't seen the Christmas lights yet, but hope so soon.

----------


## bombermwc

Pictures, i'd like to see the new look. My parents had their wedding reception there way back in the 70s.

----------


## Thunder

Not impressive.  More like an embarrassment for the city.  Although, it is finally that all the lights on the building is perfectly lit up....years past always have many missing bulbs.









We need more than this......  Look at Chesapeake... Look at OKC... Look at Midwest City... OH, LOOK AT CHICKASA!!!!!!

----------


## Redskin 70

> Not impressive.  More like an embarrassment for the city.  Although, it is finally that all the lights on the building is perfectly lit up....years past always have many missing bulbs.
> 
> We need more than this......  Look at Chesapeake... Look at OKC... Look at Midwest City... OH, LOOK AT CHICKASA!!!!!!


Boy, your a REAL grinch arent you..................

----------


## bombermwc

Um, so how is this "new"? 

But Thunder, wouldn't you rather have the city put money into making sure the city provides the services you need rather then putting up christmas lights? Remember, before MWC started it's thing (which the city does NOT pay for....your donations keep it running), all it had were lights just like this on the top of the municipal center.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Not impressive.  More like an embarrassment for the city.  Although, it is finally that all the lights on the building is perfectly lit up....years past always have many missing bulbs.
> 
> We need more than this......  Look at Chesapeake... Look at OKC... Look at Midwest City... OH, LOOK AT CHICKASA!!!!!!


You never fail to amaze...

----------


## Redskin 70

> Um, so how is this "new"? 
> 
> But Thunder, wouldn't you rather have the city put money into making sure the city provides the services you need rather then putting up christmas lights? Remember, before MWC started it's thing (which the city does NOT pay for....your donations keep it running), all it had were lights just like this on the top of the municipal center.


Uhm , Bomber, they put over $1million into renovation to the inside of the building, plus new landscaping and a new entry way....thats what is new................
and Thunder, your the guy that bemoaned them tearing out the old none operational and decrepit fountain..............right?

----------


## bombermwc

So basically the painted then huh?...and some new decor. Hm.

----------


## Redskin 70

> So basically the painted then huh?...and some new decor. Hm.


**** you pack of simpering MWC **** holes.............

----------


## mmonroe

spicy

----------


## MDot

> spicy


Very.

----------


## ck76

I wish del city would put some money in to making eagle lake a nice place...

----------


## Thunder

> I wish del city would put some money in to making eagle lake a nice place...


Hell yeah! Fill more water. More landscaping. And all the junk buildings to the north needs to be gone. I'm gonna be living across the street and will be taking Taz the Poodle there. Btw, there is no warning lights for the train....dangerous....deadly...lawsuit potential.

----------


## easternobserver

across the street?  isnt that all industrial buildings?

----------


## Thunder

> across the street?  isnt that all industrial buildings?


No, its mostly housing. I'm preparing to move onto the Skyline mobile home lot.

----------


## oneforone

Del City is the exception to the Walmart hurts the community concept. Walmart's tax dollars and money they rake in from prosecuting shoplifters is paying off well for the City of Del City. If Walmart expanded the old Reno & Midwest store like they did to several of their stores in Louisiana and Texas. Del City would be a city scraping by on tax dollars from fast food, pawn shop, loan stores and one grocery store. Del City best enjoy it while they can. The Midwest City and Del City supercenters sales numbers will like drop a little when the Choctaw store opens next fall.

----------


## Thunder

Where in Choctaw?!

----------


## bombermwc

Redskin, i'm not dissing Del City, but a renovation means more than just some paint and a front door. At least with the MWC CC, they really did close the thing down and gut the place. Short of doing anything structural, the place looks totally different than it did (which is good since it hadn't been touched since it was built). MWC didn't fart gold though either...it took private money from the Harroz family to get it moving. So i'm not trying to say MWC is all better or anything. I'm just a bit dissapointed that they didn't do more to make the building look a little less 60's. The best thing they could do would be to split out the facilities so they weren't all cramped together in one old 60's style building that doesn't really meet their needs. That library is pretty sad too. The people that work there are very nice and helpful, they just lack facilities. 

Hey, the pool is way better than it used to be. So it's not like i'm incapable of giving props to Del City. They have made some good strides in recent years on infrastructure as well....mainly roads. Wal Mart is probably the main reason things are happening...and hopefully The Shoppes will help as well. A city can't make improvements if they don't have the income...and DC finally has some.

----------


## easternobserver

Have you been in the Community Center since it reopened?  It was closed for the better part of a year (it seemed longer because i got mad every time i had to walk through mud to get to the library).  The inside looks like a completely different building.  Not sure what could have been done to modernize the outside, but I think the lighted glass canopies are pretty cool looking, especially at night.

----------


## easternobserver

> No, its mostly housing. I'm preparing to move onto the Skyline mobile home lot.


They are still taking new residents?  I thought that trailer park and the mini storage next to it were getting bought out by the same indian tribe that tore down the apartments so that they would have more room for their new development....

----------


## Thunder

They been there for more than 30 years. I plan to stay there cuz of prime location.

----------


## Thunder

They finally installed the lights on the memorial.  Very late, but typical of them to wait weeks for it.

----------


## easternobserver

I'll second the grinch comment.  You are quite negative.  Rather than complain, why don't you run for City Council or volunteer for the parks committee or just move far, far away.....

----------


## UncleCyrus

> Btw, there is no warning lights for the train....dangerous....deadly...lawsuit potential.


Sorry if this sounds snarky, but if you are around there when there is a train, which isn't terribly often, you may notice that they only pass that crossing at one to two miles per hour due to the poor condition of the tracks.  It isn't difficult for most folks to see or hear them coming.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Sorry if this sounds snarky, but if you are around there when there is a train, which isn't terribly often, you may notice that they only pass that crossing at one to two miles per hour due to the poor condition of the tracks.  It isn't difficult for most folks to see or hear them coming.


Oh no.... NOW you've done it....

----------

